# Ubers worse nightmare is coming..Didi is expanding to North America



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16748178/didi-chuxing-mexico-expand-ride-hail-uber








Didi Chuxing, the Chinese ride-hail behemoth, plans to expand to Mexico next year, according to _Reuters__. _It would be the company's first international expansion and could signal a new phase of competition with Uber, which sold its Chinese business to Didi in 2016 after a lengthy and expensive battle.
Didi is the second-most valued, privately owned firm in the world after Uber. Its decision to begin recruiting drivers and offering rides in Mexico will surely be seen as shot across Uber's bow at a time when the company has been seen reeling from a series of self-inflicted scandals.

opened an R&D center in Mountain View, California, that's focused on hiring (and probably poaching) top engineering talent to work on artificial intelligence and self-driving car technology.

Didi has had a very interesting couple years, to say the least. The company first crossed many peoples' radars when Apple announced it had invested an eye-popping $1 billion in the ride-hail service. At the time, Didi was locked in an intense competition with Uber for China's rapidly growing ride-hail market.

Eventually the battle grew too costly for Uber, which was reportedly spending $1 billion a year in China. In August, then-Uber CEO Travis Kalanick announced his plan to sell his Chinese business to Uber for a 17.7 percent stake in Didi and a seat on the company's board. In exchange, Didi invested $1 billion in Uber.

Didi has also invested in many of Uber's rivals, including Lyft, Brazil's 99, India's Ola, Singapore-headquartered Grab, Estonia's Taxify, and Careem in the Middle East.

Didi does insane amounts of business in China, so it's unsurprising that the firm would look to expand its reach. As of October 2016, Didi said it was performing 20 million rides a day. In addition to private cars, Didi also offers bike-sharing, bus rentals, and a carpooling service called Hitch.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


That will happen. My phychic said so. It only cost me $9.99 a minute too!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

CALL ME NOWWWW


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


Uber finally got some real competition.Lyft tried and failed now it time for another company.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Anybody that puts Uber permanently out of business is my hero.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Anybody that puts Uber permanently out of business is my hero.


They will at least be able to compete financially with uber.i hope they are successful here as there are in china.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

By "compete financially with Uber", do you mean you might foresee more rate cuts? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> By "compete financially with Uber", do you mean you might foresee more rate cuts? Just asking for a friend.


I would think the rates are as low as they can be.



ABC123DEF said:


> By "compete financially with Uber", do you mean you might foresee more rate cuts? Just asking for a friend.


What I mean by competing finanially with uber is by growth. It could be good for drivers.uber knows lyft not a competitor so they don't really have to do anything for the drivers.If their is a company that is as big as uber that could be a good thing for drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> They will at least be able to compete financially with uber.i hope they are successful here as there are in china.


I don't see Didi making a real dent if they ever come to America. They won't have favorable politicians here like they do at home.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I don't see Didi making a real dent if they ever come to America. They won't have favorable politicians here like they do at home.


Maybe but it would be nice to have a third option.lyft a complete joke of a company.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


100%!!! We need more than just the big 2. They copy each other at the expense of the driver. Drivers will flock to whomever offers better pay making the service faster and more reliable. Cheap Pool passengers will simply have to wait longer.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

we need another provider to come in and actually compete, not for riders, but for drivers, it's pretty obvious Uber and Lyft are colluding to keep driver rates down so if Didi can come in and be an actual competitor then we can see driver rates actually going up for a change, basically a T-Mobile of rideshare...that's why sprint and att were trying to buy tmobile, so that they could put its ideas out of business, basically shutting down the great changes to the industry Legere was making

actually, given didi's agreement previously with uber in the china market, it's possible didi will not really be an actually competitor


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Its a Chinese company, and the Chinese are not known to respect workers rights, but then again neither does Uber and its an American company.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Ah, so it seems the apocalypse I predicted last year is about to start.

The people's army is coming!


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

So you want to work for Chinese uber? You are freaking crazy.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> In addition to private cars, Didi also offers bike-sharing, bus rentals, and a carpooling service called Hitch.


Do they offer rickshaw share?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If you think working for Uber is bad ... wait till you get to working for the Chi-coms.
Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Didi owns some Lyft, if Lyft keeps up the growth I could see Didi buying them out or doing a partnership of some sort.


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

Didi won't be successful outside china. The only reason why it's successful inside China is government protection from foreign competition.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Max Weber said:


> Didi won't be successful outside china. The only reason why it's successful inside China is government protection from foreign competition.


I agree with you to an extent but if they do want to get into the US market, they have the resources to do so.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16748178/didi-chuxing-mexico-expand-ride-hail-uber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to Apple to invest $1 B in a commie run company instead of investing that money in the good old 
USA. I guess that's payback for letting all those little chinese kids make our iPhones for $0.80 a piece while they charge us $1000 for the piece of crap.

P


KMANDERSON said:


> Uber finally got some real competition.Lyft tried and failed now it time for another company.


Lyft failed? Really? When did they go out if business? I missed that. In fact, Lyft gained quite a bit of market share over FUber last quarter due to FUber's illegal and unethical behavior.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If they had any aspirations to compete against uber they would start from USA and not Mexico.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

unPat said:


> If they had any aspirations to compete against uber they would start from USA and not Mexico.


Correct...if China want to be in rideshare in the US, they'll simply wait for FUber to keep Facking up, and buy them at a deep discount...just like they have been buying up US companies and landmarks for years.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Correct...if China want to be in tudeshare in the US, they'll simply wait for FUber to keep Facking up, and buy them at a deep discount...just like they have been buying up US companies and landmarks for years.


It would also be extremely hard to break in the US market with fierce competition from uber and lyft.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

unPat said:


> It would also be extremely hard to break in the US market with fierce competition from uber and lyft.


Now if the uber founders all go to jail and a court sells off all of uber's assets to give to their swindled investors... THEN Didi can come into north America That would be the right time to come.

(i'm all for using a slightly different definition of latin america here, I use Latin America as Mexico/everything south of US, and north america as US/canadia only)


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Now if the uber founders all go to jail and a court sells off all of uber's assets to give to their swindled investors... THEN Didi can come into north America That would be the right time to come.
> 
> (i'm all for using a slightly different definition of latin america here, I use Latin America as Mexico/everything south of US, and north america as US/canadia only)


If only it was as easy as greasing the palms of city officials, then they all might go to jail.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Now if the uber founders all go to jail and a court sells off all of uber's assets to give to their swindled investors... THEN Didi can come into north America That would be the right time to come.
> 
> (i'm all for using a slightly different definition of latin america here, I use Latin America as Mexico/everything south of US, and north america as US/canadia only)


News flash: North America is all countries, territories and possessions up to the continent of South America. You can't make up you own geography. Also 2+2 still equals 4.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> News flash: North America is all countries, territories and possessions up to the continent of South America. You can't make up you own geography. Also 2+2 still equals 4.


I didn't make anything up. This was made up a long time ago, by some old dead guy...

There's two ways to split the western hemishphere

North America/south America

AND

Latin america/ And the _US and Canada_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_America

*Latin America consists of nineteen sovereign states and several territories and dependencies which cover an area that stretches from the northern border of Mexico* to the southern tip of South America, including the Caribbean. It has an area of approximately 19,197,000 km2 (7,412,000 sq mi),[1] almost 13% of the Earth's land surface area. As of 2016, its population was estimated at more than 639 million[2]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_America#cite_note-d-4* and in 2014, Latin America had a combined nominal GDP of 5,573,397 million USD[5] and a GDP PPP of 7,531,585 million USD.[5][6]













Why do I know this?

I took a Geography class when i was an undergraduate getting my now useless pre-law degree.

The class was "the geography of the US and Canada"

There was another class i didn't take "geography of Latin america"

It really all comes out of a debate...

What makes more sense cutting the culturally similar latin America at somewhere in Panama,

Or at the Mexican border with the US?

From a human geography perspective... US/mexican border makes a heck of a lot more sense.

It's no less crazy than the Asia/African border running right through Egypt...

Or the European/Asian dividing line.... running through a mountain range in the middle of a country...*


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Anybody that puts Uber permanently out of business is my hero.


Why do you want your partner to go out of business?

You are in partnership with Uber, aren't you?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> Why do you want your partner to go out of business?
> 
> You are in partnership with Uber, aren't you?


I've been involved with Uber for over 3 years and I drive for them a lot less now than I ever have. I'm personally over the whole thing.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Now if the uber founders all go to jail and a court sells off all of uber's assets to give to their swindled investors... THEN Didi can come into north America That would be the right time to come.
> 
> (i'm all for using a slightly different definition of latin america here, I use Latin America as Mexico/everything south of US, and north america as US/canadia only)


Uber don't have any assets, maybe a few computers.

The car you are using to drive for Uber, is actually your own car, you own it not Uber, so just you know.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coca-Cola said:


> Why do you want your partner to go out of business?
> 
> You are in partnership with Uber, aren't you?


I've had more than one partner that I wanted to put out of business, permanently.
Took a divorce atty to keep me off of a murder rap.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> Its a Chinese company, and the Chinese are not known to respect workers rights, but then again neither does Uber and its an American company.


I think ur thinking of the Chinese gov't, that allows for less protection from economic exploitation. The US had labor unions and people fighting many decades ago to get our gov't to protect some worker's rights. It's part of why so called American companies prefer having factories and call centers elsewhere. Nothing to do with Chinese or US people. Most transnational companies would rather not respect workers' rights either.

Unfortunately, it's popular now in the US to diss public unity against private power, and to worship the rich despite constant examples that they aren't usually special, deserving people. USians often call u a liberal or a marxist or some inane slight if u bring it up, and seem to think we should all be ever so grateful to the Job Creators. They call that last president, the one who tried to push that secret international trade deal through Congress, a _socialist_(wtf). With that kind of wacky brainwashing we don't stand a great chance of protecting our ever diminishing protection from exploitation.

Those at the top aren't usually patriots. It's an international economy now, and the 1%ers don't buy into all that nationalist clap trap the politicians and their right-left obsessed followers talk about. Nations are just zones with different laws & tax schemes to navigate, and nothing more.

Uber's attitude towards workers is not an anomaly (plenty pay minimum wage, the least amount they're legally forced to pay, so what's special about Uber?). Just like Apple's and Nike's slavey manufacturing isn't an anomaly. It's just that an industries most popular entity gets the most attention, and since most people don't know much of what goes on around the world, people assume they're reading about an anomaly. And people'd probably rather not think of how complicit we are in participating in such horror by buying the shit, so it's easier to think that way.

So this US vs China company dichotomy is false. Either will do what they can get away with. Not too many months ago Trump was proudly announcing the opening of a Foxconn factory in the US, the company that makes the iPhones and probably the other brands' devices too. The one that put up nets to solve their worker suicide problem.


----------



## TheTruth9 (Nov 29, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Uber finally got some real competition.Lyft tried and failed now it time for another company.


Lyft isnt failing. Sorry dude but you are misinformed. In fact,if Uber keeps screwing up, lyft is there to not make the same mistakes. Lyft just got a round of funding from an early Uber investor. Yep that's right. Fidelity, the mutual fund giant now values Lyft at 11.5 BILLION. For perspective: last year Uber was valued at 70 Billion while lyft was valued at 6 Billion thats roughly 10:1 in terms of size. Today Uber is valued at 50 billion and Lyft 11.5 Billion. that's a ratio of 5:1. Thats not failing...that,s winning. Remember the story of the race between the Hare and The Turtle? Patience. This industry is cuthroat.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TheTruth9 said:


> Lyft isnt failing. Sorry dude but you are misinformed. In fact,if Uber keeps screwing up, lyft is there to not make the same mistakes. Lyft just got a round of funding from an early Uber investor. Yep that's right. Fidelity, the mutual fund giant now values Lyft at 11.5 BILLION. For perspective: last year Uber was valued at 70 Billion while lyft was valued at 6 Billion thats roughly 10:1 in terms of size. Today Uber is valued at 50 billion and Lyft 11.5 Billion. that's a ratio of 5:1. Thats not failing...that,s winning. Remember the story of the race between the Hare and The Turtle? Patience. This industry is cuthroat.


Lyft will never catch up to uber.Most uber passenger I have talk to never heard of lyft.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Lyft will never catch up to uber.Most uber passenger I have talk to never heard of lyft.


I disagree. 10 years ago none of these companies existed. Who will be the winners in another ten years? Nobody knows. But if I had to place bets I would say that Uber will be out of business. They are facing a multi billion dollar lawsuit from a company that has much deeper pockets than they do, and it looks like they are losing. They have over 700 current lawsuits against them in the US alone. In the US they have SEVEN federal DOJ investigations taking place, right now. Not to mention the fallout on a state-by-state level from the data breach is just beginning. And internationally they have various countries standing up and going so far as so to kick them out completely. Their "assets" are a driver base that will jump to any company that pays more, and a passenger base that will jump to any company that charges less. Anything I missed? Oh yeah, they have lost about $3 billion so far this year. The $10 billion that Softbank MAY invest in them (only $1b is fresh cash tho) is not enough to keep the ship afloat, they will need more very soon.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> News flash: North America is all countries, territories and possessions up to the continent of South America. You can't make up you own geography. Also 2+2 still equals 4.


Only for equal values of 2.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I disagree. 10 years ago none of these companies existed. Who will be the winners in another ten years? Nobody knows. But if I had to place bets I would say that Uber will be out of business. They are facing a multi billion dollar lawsuit from a company that has much deeper pockets than they do, and it looks like they are losing. They have over 700 current lawsuits against them in the US alone. In the US they have SEVEN federal DOJ investigations taking place, right now. Not to mention the fallout on a state-by-state level from the data breach is just beginning. And internationally they have various countries standing up and going so far as so to kick them out completely. Their "assets" are a driver base that will jump to any company that pays more, and a passenger base that will jump to any company that charges less. Anything I missed? Oh yeah, they have lost about $3 billion so far this year. The $10 billion that Softbank MAY invest in them (only $1b is fresh cash tho) is not enough to keep the ship afloat, they will need more very soon.


Neither one of these companies will be around in the next ten years.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I disagree. 10 years ago none of these companies existed. Who will be the winners in another ten years? Nobody knows. But if I had to place bets I would say that Uber will be out of business. They are facing a multi billion dollar lawsuit from a company that has much deeper pockets than they do, and it looks like they are losing. They have over 700 current lawsuits against them in the US alone. In the US they have SEVEN federal DOJ investigations taking place, right now. Not to mention the fallout on a state-by-state level from the data breach is just beginning. And internationally they have various countries standing up and going so far as so to kick them out completely. Their "assets" are a driver base that will jump to any company that pays more, and a passenger base that will jump to any company that charges less. Anything I missed? Oh yeah, they have lost about $3 billion so far this year. The $10 billion that Softbank MAY invest in them (only $1b is fresh cash tho) is not enough to keep the ship afloat, they will need more very soon.


They will need probobly at least 2-3 investments on the level of the softbank deal EVERY YEAR! to keep afloat.

It's also possible the latest string of bad news could break up the softbank deal.

It's getting harder and harder for them to get funding and uber's closet looks like it has more skeletons than any of us could imagine.

Will lyft survive?

I don't know.

Will ride sharing survive?

I don't know (it could get regulated out of existance, they are getting thrown out of a lot of places)

Will uber survive?

HAHAHAHAHAHA!

fat flippin chance


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We don't see any nightmare but honey moon. The best outcome is if DiDi trying to get listed on NYSE or any American exchange ahead of Uber or Lyft ipo's and the IPO for also run rideshare will be DOA.(Disclaimer: It's just one man's opinion. Your mileage may vary.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Its a Chinese company, and the Chinese are not known to respect workers rights, but then again neither does Uber and its an American company.


Uber isnt known for respecting Drivers.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I trust uber about as far as I could toss an elephant with their tracking and personal info hacks.

But I would consider it insane to forfeit my privacy to a Chinese company.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Here is the kicker. Uber owns a small portion of didi in china only. They dont own any of didi outside if china. So when didi expands outside ot china they will inevitable cook the books in china to show a loss in essense rendering uber liable there. Same will happen in russia. Investors of uber jumping off a brige yet?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16748178/didi-chuxing-mexico-expand-ride-hail-uber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ubers " Partners" will surely show Uber the same " Loyalty" Uber has shown them.

Where do i sign up ?

Whats the sign on bonus ?



Fubernuber said:


> Here is the kicker. Uber owns a small portion of didi in china only. They dont own any of didi outside if china. So when didi expands outside ot china they will inevitable cook the books in china to show a loss in essense rendering uber liable there. Same will happen in russia. Investors of uber jumping off a brige yet?


They are waiting for Robots to Push them out of " FLYING CARS "!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Lyft: MAKE SURE TO ACCEPT ALL RIDES NOMATTER HOW FAR TO INSURE THAT RIDERS ARE HAPPY. ALSO KEEP WATER AND MINTS HANDY INCASE YOUR RIDERS NEED THEM


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> Ah, so it seems the apocalypse I predicted last year is about to start.
> 
> The people's army is coming!


Better than the " ROBOTS ARMY "
Brought to you by GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. DEFENSE CONTRACTOR.



Mista T said:


> Didi owns some Lyft, if Lyft keeps up the growth I could see Didi buying them out or doing a partnership of some sort.


They may be buying Uber from Soft Bank as we speak.



unPat said:


> If they had any aspirations to compete against uber they would start from USA and not Mexico.


All Communist Invasions of America start from South of the Border then " progressively Progress" to " Sanctuary Cities".

Globalists Gonna Global.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Here is the kicker. Uber owns a small portion of didi in china only. They dont own any of didi outside if china. So when didi expands outside ot china they will inevitable cook the books in china to show a loss in essense rendering uber liable there. Same will happen in russia. Investors of uber jumping off a brige yet?


"*August 2016*: DiDi acquired Uber China and obtained an equity interest in Uber."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didi_Chuxing#Globalization


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Correct...if China want to be in rideshare in the US, they'll simply wait for FUber to keep Facking up, and buy them at a deep discount...just like they have been buying up US companies and landmarks for years.


China already did that. How do you think DiDi picked up China. The Chinese wanted fübr to fail and fübr sold off China to DiDi.



Coca-Cola said:


> Uber don't have any assets, maybe a few computers.
> 
> The car you are using to drive for Uber, is actually your own car, you own it not Uber, so just you know.


Exactly maybe a few computers..
No true assets is usually a sign of a ponzy, but what do I know about Volks WÜBEnRon motors?
I'll sell you some stock if you want to quadruple my investment, I mean your investments ;-)


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

CarterPeerless said:


> So you want to work for Chinese uber? You are freaking crazy.


If they pay more than Uber, I have no problem driving for them.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope Uber fails and burns to the ground ! I don’t care if I am a “partner” they’re not worth anything to me . I owe nothing to them . They gave me passengers but I put up my car , that’s the deal we made . A deal that sucks on my end .


----------



## wake_up_drivers (Dec 8, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


They may come to America, but they will never be able to compete with Uber, because Uber is becoming national company due to the major investors google, GM, American express, Softbank, Benshmark. and Didi will find itself face to face with justice department like Samsung and Toyota.
Why Baidu couldn't internationally compete with Uber? What happend to Alibaba since 2014 when it went IPO and joined wall street to compete with Amazon?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> Do they offer rickshaw share?


No, but dey offa widesha moto scoota wit paces fo 10 keets! No cah seat, no poblum!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> "*August 2016*: DiDi acquired Uber China and obtained an equity interest in Uber."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didi_Chuxing#Globalization


You misread the article. Dide took over their china biz. Uber retained a small equity portion of didis new china monopoly. Thats how i remember it



wake_up_drivers said:


> They may come to America, but they will never be able to compete with Uber, because Uber is becoming national company due to the major investors google, GM, American express, Softbank, Benshmark. and Didi will find itself face to face with justice department like Samsung and Toyota.
> Why Baidu couldn't internationally compete with Uber? What happend to Alibaba since 2014 when it went IPO and joined wall street to compete with Amazon?


Alibaba became the defacto fulfillment center for chinese vendors on amazon and ebaym. Thats what happen


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I don't see Didi making a real dent if they ever come to America. They won't have favorable politicians here like they do at home.


The last thing we need in our Nation is another foreign company.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Lyft will never catch up to uber.Most uber passenger I have talk to never heard of lyft.


They don't have to catch up to be successful. 
Example: Pepsi and Burger King.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> News flash: North America is all countries, territories and possessions up to the continent of South America. You can't make up you own geography. Also 2+2 still equals 4.


Geography is a bit more contested than math. Think about things a little more maybe. Politics doesn't have anything to do with math.



Strange Fruit said:


> I think ur thinking of the Chinese gov't, that allows for less protection from economic exploitation. The US had labor unions and people fighting many decades ago to get our gov't to protect some worker's rights. It's part of why so called American companies prefer having factories and call centers elsewhere. Nothing to do with Chinese or US people. Most transnational companies would rather not respect workers' rights either.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's popular now in the US to diss public unity against private power, and to worship the rich despite constant examples that they aren't usually special, deserving people. USians often call u a liberal or a marxist or some inane slight if u bring it up, and seem to think we should all be ever so grateful to the Job Creators. They call that last president, the one who tried to push that secret international trade deal through Congress, a _socialist_(wtf). With that kind of wacky brainwashing we don't stand a great chance of protecting our ever diminishing protection from exploitation.
> 
> ...


I second this. Every last word.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like many of you don't know anything about the Chinese. I would love to see uber go out of business but if it meant that a Chinese business was to take over I rather see uber still be king.

Careful what you wish for


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Leo. said:


> Looks like many of you don't know anything about the Chinese. I would love to see uber go out of business but if it meant that a Chinese business was to take over I rather see uber still be king.
> 
> Careful what you wish for


It cannot get any worst . Most of us really only want to see Uber realize the truth . Drivers make the app.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Its a Chinese company, and the Chinese are not known to respect workers rights, but then again neither does Uber and its an American company.


Couldn't be worse than Uber.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

d0n said:


> Ah, so it seems the apocalypse I predicted last year is about to start.
> 
> The people's army is coming!


Something about your profile photo always make me laugh



BurgerTiime said:


> Eventually the battle grew too costly for Uber, which was reportedly spending $1 billion a year in China. In August, then-Uber CEO Travis Kalanick announced his plan to sell his Chinese business to Uber for a 17.7 percent stake in Didi and a seat on the company's board. In exchange, Didi invested $1 billion in Uber.


Anything Travis is a part of will be scummy or be discovered eventually as scummy


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Didi has also invested in many of Uber's rivals, including Lyft, Brazil's 99, India's Ola, Singapore-headquartered Grab, Estonia's Taxify, and Careem in the Middle East.
> 
> Didi does insane amounts of business in China, so it's unsurprising that the firm would look to expand its reach. As of October 2016, Didi said it was performing 20 million rides a day. In addition to private cars, Didi also offers bike-sharing, bus rentals, and a carpooling service called Hitch.


This kind of challenge is to be expected for Uber, hardly a nightmare.

Convincing passengers to switch is going to be the challenge, I really expect Didi to cut rates to convince customers to choose them.


----------



## Attockpak1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Let's be honest at the end of the day the driver will be the one suffering when these 2 companies start competing... uber can only subsidize a driver for so long especially with going public in 2 or so years... didi on the other hand did wipe the floor with fuber so we shall see...

Anyway any type of real competition will mean rate cuts...


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh yeah? It can get worse.


----------



## Andre06 (Oct 7, 2016)

They can`t lower the rates anymore but they can lower the commission. More rideshare companies are better for drivers.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Lyft can easily take over but they don’t take the stand cause it’s risky for them when they can just piggy back off Uber and grow billions.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

Also check out:
Anyone else feel like this could all fall apart soon?


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

LuisEnrikee said:


> It cannot get any worst . Most of us really only want to see Uber realize the truth . Drivers make the app.


Too bad drivers cant take even one day off to flew our power.

Drivers are only as good as any organization and stand taken.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Apparently, Uber does not have the technology that Chinese can not live without, or they would not give up so easily the China market or concedes the defeat as a true American high tech company. It's our understanding that Chinese market or government are hungry for any technology, be it originated from America or not. 

Ironically, Uber was even ordered to cease and desist by the second 'Chinese' government used to be called Free China by American.

So, what is Uber as a company stand for in a pro-western, free, democratic market?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> Apparently, Uber does not have the technology that Chinese can not live without, or they would not give up so easily the China market or concedes the defeat as a true American high tech company. It's our understanding that Chinese market or government are hungry for any technology, be it originated from America or not.
> 
> Ironically, Uber was even ordered to cease and desist by the second 'Chinese' government used to be called Free China by American.
> 
> So, what is Uber as a company stand for in a pro-western, free, democratic market?


Freedom, capitalism, hard headed American work. Luck. Skill. Guts. 
Who cares what the ChiComs want. Let em eat rice.


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Lyft can easily take over but they don't take the stand cause it's risky for them when they can just piggy back off Uber and grow billions.


From what I've gathered, Lyft's been bleeding money at an even more absurd rate than Uber has.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

STMNine said:


> From what I've gathered, Lyft's been bleeding money at an even more absurd rate than Uber has.


Lyft is losing money trying to capture market share and so is Didi. It's a race to the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber 3Q revenues 9.7 billion
Uber 3Q losses 1.5 billion

Lyft 3Q revenues unknown
Lyft 3Q losses 200 million


----------



## Uberutioun (Jul 10, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16748178/didi-chuxing-mexico-expand-ride-hail-uber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yandex, Didi, Ola, Gett. All the rideshare companies with a "national idenity" is putting down the American based "we dont discriminate" rideshare fairies out of business.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Judging from the comments looks like Uber needs to do another 180 days of change.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What's. funny is this......that anyone thinks Didi will be any different than Uber.

That's the real joke.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> What's. funny is this......that anyone thinks Didi will be any different than Uber.
> 
> That's the real joke.


Like I said; if you think working for Uber sucks, wait till you get to work for the ChiComs.


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

i don't get all this hate for uber and lyft on the ubernet forums, i love uber and lyft, were you all deactivated or what? you are stupid, this is an awesome business.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> i don't get all this hate for uber and lyft on the ubernet forums, i love uber and lyft, were you all deactivated or what? you are stupid, this is an awesome business.


You are an idiot. Read this https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...4wAA&usg=AOvVaw3aRxsC_1xWDTOlvBBgEzpc&ampcf=1 then speak up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I love it when a new driver comes here to tell us how lucky we are. 
(s)he doesn't even admit where it is driving.
Troll.
Please, do not feed the trolls.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Made in China.....


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


Be careful what you wish for. Lyft just rolled into Toronto this week and the market is fragmenting already. As soon as I pay off the credit card, I'm done.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

People. The Chinese (speaking of the government and not necessarily all of the lay people) have been at war with the U.S. since our inception. One doesn't recognize it because sh*t isn't blowing up on a daily basis and because most of us used history class to write love notes or nap.

They're NOT our friends anymore than the Robots will be our salvation. I'm not rooting for either of them btw. But then I'll be dead before either wins, so it'll be ya'lls problem.

My Gen and previous, mucked up the last 75 years, and current Gen has taken that head start and running with it hamf. Good luck guys.
http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/timelines/china_modern_timeline.htm
And:
https://www.economist.com/news/lead...ision-makers-western-democracies-best-defence


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> People. The Chinese (speaking of the government and not necessarily all of the lay people) have been at war with the U.S. since our inception. One doesn't recognize it because sh*t isn't blowing up on a daily basis and because most of us used history class to write love notes or nap.
> 
> They're NOT our friends anymore than the Robots will be our salvation. I'm not rooting for either of them btw. But then I'll be dead before either wins, so it'll be ya'lls problem.
> 
> ...


Yes, because no other country besides China works in their own best interests on an economic basis.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Again, most drivers here seem to have a fundamental misunderstanding of business and their role in it. Uber exists to make money for it's owners. Period. Employees and contractors are an input into the business model, not unlike a ream of paper. Lyft is no different and neither is Didi. Yes, competition in the labor market could push driver compensation up, but if that happens it won't be because one or the other of the businesses suddenly "care" about drivers.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Yes, because no other country besides China works in their own best interests on an economic basis.


EXACTLY my point, thank you! As a U.S. Citizen, I am interested in promoting the best economic interests of MY country, not China. Didi can suck a bag of donkey balls all the way back to Asia mainland, and you can hold it for them if you choose.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> EXACTLY my point, thank you! As a U.S. Citizen, I am interested in promoting the best economic interests of MY country, not China. Didi can suck a bag of donkey balls all the way back to Asia mainland, and you can hold it for them if you choose.


My point is....we are not at war with them.

As for holding their balls.....why do you purchase Chinese products? Support companies that do business with them?

It's ok to be a hypocrite.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Red Leader said:


> My point is....we are not at war with them.
> 
> As for holding their balls.....why do you purchase Chinese products? Support companies that do business with them?
> 
> It's ok to be a hypocrite.


Excuse me. Thought Uber partially owned by DiDi already? Hasn't you seen some Chinese sit on the board lately?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The last thing we need in our Nation is another foreign company.


Who owns Uber Now ?


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> My point is....we are not at war with them.
> 
> As for holding their balls.....why do you purchase Chinese products? Support companies that do business with them?
> 
> It's ok to be a hypocrite.


Red Leader. Red Leader, Red Leader, last transmission coming in broken and stupid. IFF response invalid. Authenticate, over.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Lyft just rolled into Toronto this week and the market is fragmenting already. As soon as I pay off the credit card, I'm done.


Uber has cut rates by as much as 60%

Orlando's rates are only 40% of what they used to be fyi.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Its just a way for the Chinese to spy on us. How many people have Uber on their phone including riders? They will have eyes and ears in every home, and every car soon enough.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16748178/didi-chuxing-mexico-expand-ride-hail-uber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese people, need to stay fat away from anything involving cars. Well all Asians.


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

Didi might be a necessary evil to give rideshare the makeover it so desperately needs. What I'd like to know is what their rates are like in China compared to what we have here with U&L as well as their driver retention rates. If they're attracting the attention of companies like Apple and SoftBank, then Didi must be doing something right.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Chinese people, need to stay fat away from anything involving cars. Well all Asians.


Hell, can't ya see why?
You can blindfold them with dental floss.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

STMNine said:


> Didi might be a necessary evil to give rideshare the makeover it so desperately needs. What I'd like to know is what their rates are like in China compared to what we have here with U&L as well as their driver retention rates. If they're attracting the attention of companies like Apple and SoftBank, then Didi must be doing something right.


Have you ever heard of Foxconn? And it's relationship with Apple?


----------



## Liquid702 (Jul 2, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/12/20...g-firm-didi-raises-4-bln-for-global-push.html

Anyone know what their agreements with drivers is like?

They pushed out Uber from China. And as the saying goes - if you can't beat them, join them. So if they enter and find success in the US we will see a direct impact. (ie: Uber and Lyft will implement some of their policies if drivers/passengers find Didi attractive)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It would be interesting to know if Uber/Didi have a non-compete agreement for the US. Uber sold it's China operation to Didi, so it's possible a reciprocal non-compete was part of that deal. Just speculating -- I haven't seen any info one way or the other.


----------



## Liquid702 (Jul 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It would be interesting to know if Uber/Didi have a non-compete agreement for the US. Uber sold it's China operation to Didi, so it's possible a reciprocal non-compete was part of that deal. Just speculating -- I haven't seen any info one way or the other.


Very valid point


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> It would be interesting to know if Uber/Didi have a non-compete agreement for the US. Uber sold it's China operation to Didi, so it's possible a reciprocal non-compete was part of that deal. Just speculating -- I haven't seen any info one way or the other.


Perhaps DIDI honors contracts as well as Uber does.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I hope DiDi comes to the states. Splyft and fubar both need a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Red Leader. Red Leader, Red Leader, last transmission coming in broken and stupid. IFF response invalid. Authenticate, over.


So, you admit defeat. Good idea since you had no factual argument to begin with.



ntcindetroit said:


> Excuse me. Thought Uber partially owned by DiDi already? Hasn't you seen some Chinese sit on the board lately?


I've never seen an Uber board meeting. I have no idea who attends them or where they are from.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> So, you admit defeat. Good idea since you had no factual argument to begin with.
> 
> I've never seen an Uber board meeting. I have no idea who attends them or where they are from.


I have, here's a pic of it...


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah the answer to fixing the lack of surge is to add another player into each market. 

Hell let’s add 3 or 4 more and split the demand so none of them surge ever.

Then we can read the conspiracy posts about companies suppressing surge on purpose when the reality is there are way too many drivers in most markets and you want to add more companies.

Lol....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The solution is to have regulated rates and no surges,

And a cap on the number of drivers,

Like the taxis have for a LOOONG time.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> That will happen. My phychic said so. It only cost me $9.99 a minute too!


How ironic that _Miss Cleo_ didn't see her own demise.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16748178/didi-chuxing-mexico-expand-ride-hail-uber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are already here. I picked up some passengers who had the Didi app and were somehow transfered to Uber....there is some cooperation going on between the two companies.....


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I have, here's a pic of it...
> View attachment 192883


I loved that cartoon when I was a kid.

But I still don't see an Asian in there. Kinda excultionary don't ya think?

Perfect avatar also.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Didi needs to come to the USA and put up a challenge to these clowns.


Once the initial promos and driver bonuses dry up, in a fight for market share and driver sign-ons it will go south. Driver rates are cut and it's a race for the bottom.

Taxify (Didi backed App) launched in Oz, fantastic deals for both riders and drivers in the first months.

So get in early and grab the bonuses.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not so sure Taxify are doing well in Oz. I think uber and ola are The frontrunners


----------

